# Do you think this is a full chi?



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I've been looking for a white longcoat girl and came across this one. Do you think she looks full chi?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh her birthday is listed as 11/5.
It doesn't say what her weight is currently.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Aww shes adorable, isnt there anymore photos of her?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Nope, I have emailed the breeder and she said the mother was a black/tan longcoat. Didn't say anything about the father so I emailed her again asking about him, but haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Shes gorgeous, but there is a little doubt in my mind, cos she doesnt look like the 'regular' chi pup, i hope that doesnt sound nasty :? 










Chihuahua Puppy ^

Now to me, she doesnt look like this one, but then again, full chihuahuas can look different, and make people question whether there full chi
So as long as viewing both parents is an option, then that shows that the breeders dont have anything to hide, and are more then happy to show you the parents of your soon to be puppy.
So are they viewable?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

it could be Max didn't look ANYTHING like a chi till he was fully grown  :wave:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i think if u just had a head shot from the front it'd be easier to tell.. but i could be wrong


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

luvnmydeerhd said:


> i think if u just had a head shot from the front it'd be easier to tell.. but i could be wrong


Yeah, thats why i asked for more pics...but there isnt any :?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

This is her sister, she as some cream on her head.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I think she looks pure Chi and ADORABLE, but that's just me


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

OK she just sent me this. She said it's the father.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Boss didn't look like a chi to me until he was older and out of the "puppy" stage. I think she is probably full chi.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the first pic is difficitule to tell as shes got a slightly wider muzzle, however the picture of her sister is much better veiw, id say pure chi...and cute to boot...just make sure is your paying for papers that their either akc or ckc least that way you can se a record of up to 5 generations...


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

She said the parents are AKC but she registers the pups APRI :? 
I don't know why.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

The sister looks full chi to me 

But the picture of the one your interested in is a bad view of the pup

absolutely adorable though :lol:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh she is a doll!! You know she looks like a chi, but in that first pic, she looked more like a baby bunny....with her ears back and all. :lol: It made me wanna kiss her!!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

A lot of breeders do APRI when they don't want the pups shown or bred. It is less expensive for them to do so, I think that's why.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

TareG said:


> A lot of breeders do APRI when they don't want the pups shown or bred. It is less expensive for them to do so, I think that's why.


That makes sense. I'm not interested in breeding anyway.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone else?


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Adorable baby and she looks chi to me. I don't know anything about the registering and breeding stuff, so can't help you there, sorry.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww shes adorable.... i think shes defo pure chi.. i wouldnt doubt it all puppies have different looks... the one sandra posted looks a little older so its formed more chi looks.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

looks full chi to me , in the beginning i found it so weird that pups with long or short hair are so different.........with longhairs they look so not chi , but from what i have seen that's a longhair chi !! :wave: and supercute too !! xx


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

She's really cute. I think she is full Chi. Her feet are tiny!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

She looks full chi to me, very similar to our Fynn when she was younger. except Fynn is a smoothcoat.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok she says that people were breeding the puppys and that's not what she wanted so she started registering them with APRI. She also says most dogs are registered APRI in her area which is Oklahoma. And she said if I wanted to pay an extra $50 she would register her AKC which I told her I would do.
She gave me 2 email address for references which I sent an email to, but haven't recieved a response from either yet.

What do you guys think? Should I go for it?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

That just seems weird to me that she would register them APRI. I mean if it was because of people breeding them she could always have it with AKC limited registration. Her excuse just don't sit right with me. She could be trying to stay away from AKC because they have DNA testing or because they cost a little more to register puppies. With AKC it cost $25 to register a litter plus an additional $2 per puppy. The other registries usually only charge about $12 to register a litter. The puppy does look like it could be full chi to me. My suggestion is if you get this puppy make sure you have the AKC papers in your hand when you give her the money for the puppy. Do not let her say that it is going to take awhile to get the papers and she will send them to you, because it only takes a couple of days to get AKC papers.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the information LadyBelle. I will definatly speak to her about it.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

It looks full Chi to me. With it's ears back it will look different. Bijou is APRI and not AKC. Doesn't bother me one single bit. She's adorable and as personable as they get. And she's CUUUUUUUUUUUTE!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your help.
Buying over the internet is soooo scarey!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I think so Bella didn't look like Poco did at all as a puppy


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

Its hard to tell, the pictures arent that clear :? 
But when I saw the second one, I thought: probably full chi  
Maybeif you can get better pictures, it'll be easier to tell  
But she's adorable though!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Looks full chi to me too and a beauty at that!

:wave:


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

SO ADORABLE! I think she looks like a cross between a chi and a maltese because of the hair...it looks like it's going to be longer than a normal long haired chi. Just my opinion!  How much are they asking for her?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

$600 with AKC papers


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: oooh, I think that's a good price..she does look chi to me..but also reminds me of a baby westie.  Is probably just the pic..ask the breeder to send you more and from different angles. :wink:


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Vala said:


> :wink: oooh, I think that's a good price..she does look chi to me..but also reminds me of a baby westie.  Is probably just the pic..ask the breeder to send you more and from different angles. :wink:



Vala...you're right! She does sort of look like a westie baby.

That really is a very good price for a full chi. I'd make sure to find out what the father is. Also, how does one aquire AKC papers? Wouldn't that ensure the fullbred? I don't know anything about that end of it.


----------



## pouting_princess (Jan 15, 2005)

Awwe she's adorable!

I personally think $600 is pretty steep. You said the dog is in Oklahoma... I live in Kansas and I got my girl for $400 with AKC papers. Most of the ones I see around here are no more than $500, usually between $300-$400. I know they are more expensive in some areas, but just thought I'd throw that out there. 

....Buuut she looks sooo cute and if you really want it then go for it!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

$600 for a chi is a good price, I have seen them higher and sometimes lower. I think it's right in the middle. :wink: 

I think she looks pure chi, her head looks nice. And her father is extremely cute!!  

I'd do what Kim suggested though, make sure the papers are there. That way you'll know for sure and there won't be any doubt. :wave:


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

LadyBelle1 said:


> That just seems weird to me that she would register them APRI. I mean if it was because of people breeding them she could always have it with AKC limited registration. Her excuse just don't sit right with me.


I 100% agree with this statement, something doesn't sound on the up and up. She could not only sell the puppies with AKC limited registrations to prevent breeding but she could make any potential buyers sign a binding contract which could result in the revocation of their dog if they were to be bred if thats what her real concern is!

I don't mean to be a downer but Missouri, Nebraska, Kansas, Iowa, Arkansas, Oklahoma and Pennsylvania are the states with the most problems with puppymills so you have to be extra careful when getting a puppy from one of these states.

Here's a real simple test to ask this "breeder". Ask her if you can come to her house and see both parents and the puppies even if you can't or don't have intentions on doing it for real. If she dodges your question or gives you a lame excuse stay away, far far away from this breeder!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

> I don't mean to be a downer but Missouri, Nebraska, Kansas, Iowa, Arkansas, Oklahoma and Pennsylvania are the states with the most problems with puppymills so you have to be extra careful when getting a puppy from one of these states.


That is not a downer lol that is the truth. I have had 3 different people call me to ask about the breeder that I got Fudge from because their vets have told them to stay away from breeders in these states. Since I have been to my breeders house I know how her puppies are taken care of. So that is another suggestion ask her for a few names and phone #'s of people who have been to her house to buy a puppy.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

LadyBelle1 said:


> So that is another suggestion ask her for a few names and phone #'s of people who have been to her house to buy a puppy.


I did and I actually emailed one of the people quite a bit on Friday. She actually did go out there. She said it was very clean, all the dogs were friendly and looked to be in good health. She got 2 puppys from the breeder.
The breeder sent in the litter registration to AKC on Friday so hopefully she'll get them back in time to send them to me with the puppy on January 2nd.

Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

I think it does look like a chi!


----------

